# Changing status from TFW to PR



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello, 

I have just been approved PR through the new express entry system, however, I am now confused as to how to gain my PR card. Is it easier to go around the flagpole or just get to one of the government buildings? I live in Calgary and there is one in town, but the staff didn't really seen to know what to do! Carway is the closest land border but it's still a trek. 

Also do I new to prepare the same documents a when I arrived for my work permit, LMIA etc? 

Thank you 😃


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I gained my PR while in Saskatoon (nearest border post is a 5-hour drive). 

You used to be able to call the cic help line and they arranged an appointment at the local office. It may take a few weeks though. I called them and received an appointment to land at the Saskatoon CIC office about 3 weeks later.


----------



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

JGK said:


> I gained my PR while in Saskatoon (nearest border post is a 5-hour drive). You used to be able to call the cic help line and they arranged an appointment at the local office. It may take a few weeks though. I called them and received an appointment to land at the Saskatoon CIC office about 3 weeks later.


Thanks, I tried the cic but hung up after I was told I'd need to wait 20 minutes! I went to the Calgary office but I'm not sure they're telling me the correct info! Perhaps I'll just weekend in Montana and donut that way?!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

carleo1519 said:


> Thanks, I tried the cic but hung up after I was told I'd need to wait 20 minutes! I went to the Calgary office but I'm not sure they're telling me the correct info! Perhaps I'll just weekend in Montana and donut that way?!


I was told you cannot contact the local office directly. You have to go through the helpline to direct the office to arrange an appointment. If there are too many in the queue on the helpline it wil disconnect you. If you get into the queue persevere & wait.


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a related query:

Is it mandatory to to apply for the PR card in the City / Province of destination mentioned on the Confirmation of Permanent Residence (CPR) ?


----------

